# The adjective ‘główny’ in station names agreeing with the gender of the place name



## Panceltic

Hello everyone,

As you know, the main railway station in a Polish city is usually called ‘XZY Główny’. Nothing special, because I’ve always thought it refers to ‘dworzec główny’ or similar.

But I have noticed that if the gender of the place name is not masculine, then the adjective changes too, so we have ‘Bydgoszcz Główna’ and ‘Opole Główne’.

What is the reasoning behind this? To my mind, it kind of implies that there are several places called Opole and this is the main one (instead of this is the main station in Opole).

Odpowiedzieć można też po polsku, tylko nie byłem pewien jak sformułować to pytanie.

Dziękuję


----------



## zaffy

Panceltic said:


> Bydgoszcz Główna’ and ‘Opole Główne’.


I needed to check if that's true and it is. I'm myself surprised. It sounds very weird or even wrong too me. I would NEVER say those two and have no idea why they put them that way.

Well, I'm from Kraków, so now I know it is Kraków Główny, not Dworzec Główny w Krakowie.


----------



## Panceltic

zaffy said:


> I needed to check if that's true and it is. I'm myself surprised. It sounds very weird or even wrong too me. I would NEVER say those two and have no idea why they put them that way.



Thanks for your comment! There is also ‘Łódź Fabryczna’, ‘Warszawa Centralna’ etc. (and the recently reopened ‘Warszawa Główna’ which is neither the main station nor it serves any intercity trains, but ok )


----------



## zaffy

If even the official name is "Bydgoszcz Główna",  I can't imagine saying or hearing "Wysiedliśmy na główn*ej* w Bydgoszczy." Everyone is going to refer to the station and say "Wysiedliśmy na główn*ym* w Bydgoszczy." Or maybe it's just me


----------



## Panceltic

zaffy said:


> If even the official name is "Bydgoszcz Główna",  I can't imagine saying or hearing "Wysiedliśmy na główn*ej* w Bydgoszczy." Everyone is going to refer to the station and say "Wysiedliśmy na główn*ym* w Bydgoszczy." Or maybe it's just me



Dziękuję -  w takim razie czekamy odpowiedzi kogoś z Bydgoszczy


----------



## jasio

Panceltic said:


> Dziękuję -  w takim razie czekamy odpowiedzi kogoś z Bydgoszczy



Nie musicie na nikogo czekać, tutaj: Ogólnopolska Baza Kolejowa jest lista stacji kolejowych w Polsce. ;-)

Oficjalne nazwy stacji i dworców kolejowych w Polsce zwykle składają się z nazwy miejscowości + doprecyzowania, którym często jest "Głowny", "Centralny" (w rodzaju zgodnym z rodzajem gramatycznym nazwy miejscowości, np. "Bydgoszcz Główna, Opole Główne, Warszawa Główna*, Warszawa Centralna, Gdańsk Główny).

Doprecyzowaniem może być też np. nazwa dzielnicy lub osiedla (np. Warszawa Rakowiec), w którym mieści się stacja - w przypadku dużych miast to często są dawne wsie, które później znalazły się w granicach miasta -  może wskazywać położenie stacji/dworca w stosunku do centrum (np. Warszawa Wschodnia), kierunku/trasy/strony w którą odjeżdżają pociągi (np. Łódź Kaliska - skąd pociągi odjeżdżają w kierunku/przez Kalisz, Warszawa Gdańska**, Warszawa Wileńska**) czy innego określenia doprecyzowującego, np. Łódź Fabryczna. 

Czasem dookreślenie dotyczy nazwy samej miejscowości jeżeli jest więcej niż jedna o danej nazwie (np. Opole Lubelskie) - aczkolwiek wtedy miejscowi zwykle je pomijają, bo pod Lublinem zwykle wiedzą, o które Opole chodzi. W ogóle dodatkowe określenia stosuje się wtedy, kiedy są potrzebne. Jeżeli jest tylko jedna miejscowość o nazwie X, w której jest tylko jedna stacja kolejowa, nie ma potrzeby jej doprecyzowywania (np. Cedynia). Nota bene - w takich sytuacjach nazwy miejscowości niekoniecznie są doprecyzowywane regionalnie, np. jest stacja Cegielnia w województwie pomorskim i Cegielnia w wielkopolskim. Czasem też dookreślane są pomniejsze stacje, ale nie główna - np. Elbląg, Elbląg Miasto i Elbląg Zdrój.

Często dookreślenie jest rzeczownikiem (albo nazwą własną), ale jeżeli jest przymiotnikiem, to jego rodzaj gramatyczny jest uzgadniany z nazwą miejscowości.

Jednak zdanie typu "wysiadłem na dworcu Warszawa Centralna" (czy "Bydgoszcz Główna", żeby już się jej trzymać) jest niepotrzebnie długie i brzmi bardzo oficjalnie. Dlatego to, co umknęło w powyższej dyskusji to fakt, że w języku potocznym te nazwy zwykle się skraca, pomijając elementy oczywiste, np. "wysiadłem na [dworcu] Centralnym" (w końcu z kontekstu i tak wiadomo, że w Warszawie), "wysiadłem na [dworcu] Głównym", "pociąg odjeżdża z [dworca] Zachodniego" albo "z [Warszawy] Zachodniej", "mam przesiadkę na [stacji] Fabrycznej" (albo "dworcu Fabrycznym", itp. Niekiedy też określenia "stacja" i "dworzec" stosuje się zamiennie  - choć słownikowo są to dwa różne terminy - więc rodzaj gramatyczny dookreślenia też się może zmienić.  W efekcie faktycznie stosowaną "nazwą" stacji staje się sam przymiotnik doprecyzowujący, ewentualnie wraz ze słowem "stacja" czy "dworzec" - w końcu jeżeli gdzieś jest tylko jedna stacja kolejowa, to miejscowy i tak powie "idę na stację", bo wiadomo, że raczej nie drałuje 20 km do następnej. A jak wyjeżdża z Łodzi, to wiadomo, że zapewne wsiądzie w Łodzi Fabrycznej, Kaliskiej czy Widzewie (ok... w Łodzi jest znacznie więcej stacji, ale z głowy kojarzę te trzy).

W ogólnym przypadku jest to dość skomplikowane. Zastanawiam się więc, czy wyjaśniłem, czy raczej zaciemniłem. ;-)



NOTE: when pronouncing "główny", regardless of the case, please take care about the "ł" sound - otherwise you might and up using a sh*ty word. 

*) dworzec już nieistniejący, przerobiony na skansen i muzeum kolejnictwa.
**) z tych stacji pociągi już od dekad nie jeżdżą w tych kierunkach - ale kiedyś jeździły,  nazwy pozostały.


----------



## Panceltic

jasio said:


> Nie musicie na nikogo czekać, tutaj: Ogólnopolska Baza Kolejowa jest lista stacji kolejowych w Polsce. ;-)
> 
> Oficjalne nazwy stacji i dworców kolejowych w Polsce zwykle składają się z nazwy miejscowości + doprecyzowania, którym często jest "Głowny", "Centralny" (w rodzaju zgodnym z rodzajem gramatycznym nazwy miejscowości, np. "Bydgoszcz Główna, Opole Główne, Warszawa Główna*, Warszawa Centralna, Gdańsk Główny).
> 
> Doprecyzowaniem może być też np. nazwa dzielnicy lub osiedla (np. Warszawa Rakowiec), w którym mieści się stacja - w przypadku dużych miast to często są dawne wsie, które później znalazły się w granicach miasta -  może wskazywać położenie stacji/dworca w stosunku do centrum (np. Warszawa Wschodnia), kierunku/trasy/strony w którą odjeżdżają pociągi (np. Łódź Kaliska - skąd pociągi odjeżdżają w kierunku/przez Kalisz, Warszawa Gdańska**, Warszawa Wileńska**) czy innego określenia doprecyzowującego, np. Łódź Fabryczna.
> 
> Czasem dookreślenie dotyczy nazwy samej miejscowości jeżeli jest więcej niż jedna o danej nazwie (np. Opole Lubelskie) - aczkolwiek wtedy miejscowi zwykle je pomijają, bo pod Lublinem zwykle wiedzą, o które Opole chodzi. W ogóle dodatkowe określenia stosuje się wtedy, kiedy są potrzebne. Jeżeli jest tylko jedna miejscowość o nazwie X, w której jest tylko jedna stacja kolejowa, nie ma potrzeby jej doprecyzowywania (np. Cedynia). Nota bene - w takich sytuacjach nazwy miejscowości niekoniecznie są doprecyzowywane regionalnie, np. jest stacja Cegielnia w województwie pomorskim i Cegielnia w wielkopolskim. Czasem też dookreślane są pomniejsze stacje, ale nie główna - np. Elbląg, Elbląg Miasto i Elbląg Zdrój.
> 
> Często dookreślenie jest rzeczownikiem (albo nazwą własną), ale jeżeli jest przymiotnikiem, to jego rodzaj gramatyczny jest uzgadniany z nazwą miejscowości.
> 
> Jednak zdanie typu "wysiadłem na dworcu Warszawa Centralna" (czy "Bydgoszcz Główna", żeby już się jej trzymać) jest niepotrzebnie długie i brzmi bardzo oficjalnie. Dlatego to, co umknęło w powyższej dyskusji to fakt, że w języku potocznym te nazwy zwykle się skraca, pomijając elementy oczywiste, np. "wysiadłem na [dworcu] Centralnym" (w końcu z kontekstu i tak wiadomo, że w Warszawie), "wysiadłem na [dworcu] Głównym", "pociąg odjeżdża z [dworca] Zachodniego" albo "z [Warszawy] Zachodniej", "mam przesiadkę na [stacji] Fabrycznej" (albo "dworcu Fabrycznym", itp. Niekiedy też określenia "stacja" i "dworzec" stosuje się zamiennie  - choć słownikowo są to dwa różne terminy - więc rodzaj gramatyczny dookreślenia też się może zmienić.  W efekcie faktycznie stosowaną "nazwą" stacji staje się sam przymiotnik doprecyzowujący, ewentualnie wraz ze słowem "stacja" czy "dworzec" - w końcu jeżeli gdzieś jest tylko jedna stacja kolejowa, to miejscowy i tak powie "idę na stację", bo wiadomo, że raczej nie drałuje 20 km do następnej. A jak wyjeżdża z Łodzi, to wiadomo, że zapewne wsiądzie w Łodzi Fabrycznej, Kaliskiej czy Widzewie (ok... w Łodzi jest znacznie więcej stacji, ale z głowy kojarzę te trzy).
> 
> W ogólnym przypadku jest to dość skomplikowane. Zastanawiam się więc, czy wyjaśniłem, czy raczej zaciemniłem. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: when pronouncing "główny", regardless of the case, please take care about the "ł" sound - otherwise you might and up using a sh*ty word.
> 
> *) dworzec już nieistniejący, przerobiony na skansen i muzeum kolejnictwa.
> **) z tych stacji pociągi już od dekad nie jeżdżą w tych kierunkach - ale kiedyś jeździły,  nazwy pozostały.



Serdecznie dziękuję za super odpowiedź - chyba jest tutaj wszystko, co kiedykolwiek chciałem wiedzieć o stacjach w Polsce  Wszystko dobrze wyjaśniono, już nie mam pytań.

I tylko przypominam, że Warszawa Główna znowu istnieje od marca tego roku


----------



## jasio

Panceltic said:


> Serdecznie dziękuję za super odpowiedź - chyba jest tutaj wszystko, co kiedykolwiek chciałem wiedzieć o stacjach w Polsce  Wszystko dobrze wyjaśniono, już nie mam pytań.
> 
> I tylko przypominam, że Warszawa Główna znowu istnieje od marca tego roku


Dzięki.

Reaktywację Głównej musiałem przeoczyć - jeżeli jadę pociągiem to zwykle z Centralnej lub Zachodniej.


----------

